# Mature Males



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2007)

How do you know when your male plant is mature? Will a male plant that hermied only produce hermie seeds?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2007)

(males never mature...wait you're talking plants...oops!)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> (males never mature...wait you're talking plants...oops!)


Lol...you're right. I'm pushin 30 and my kids have to fight me for the ps2 controller:argue:. Seriously though, I have some female(plants...lol) that are 33 days into flower. I want to sex them but don't know if my males are going to mature fast enough to do so. Does anyone know the signs of a mature male plant? Btw, my male hermied and started sprouting hairs. Will he only produce hermies now?!?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2007)

As far as I know the hermie will produce both male and female seeds.

I think that's how you get feminised seeds, you cross a hermie mother with one of it's children and the resulting seeds will give you about 90% females.

As to when the male is ready to pollinate, I do not know, I have always killed my males before they reach that stage.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> As far as I know the hermie will produce both male and female seeds.
> 
> I think that's how you get feminised seeds, you cross a hermie mother with one of it's children and the resulting seeds will give you about 90% females.
> 
> As to when the male is ready to pollinate, I do not know, I have always killed my males before they reach that stage.


Feminised seeds come from forcing a female to hermie then sexing it with itself. The resulting seeds will be female.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2007)

> Feminised seeds come from forcing a female to hermie then sexing it with itself. The resulting seeds will be female.


 
I don't think that this is correct. You use the pollen from a hermie to pollinate another plant, preferably a clone taken from itself before it was stressed and turned hermie.

Maybe I'm wrong, if so some the sites that I got this info from are wrong.

I'll look into it and see if I can find where I got it from


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2007)

> A lot of people think we have created hermaphrodites, but we take 100% female clones, and apply a safe chemical so the clones produce abundant male flowers. Then we take that pollen and fertilize other females with it. Seeds from this method will usually grow out female.


 


> To produce female seeds, selected clones are needed. Under standard conditions these female clones do not produce any male flowers. With the method they discovered, cuttings can produce male flowers and pollen. The pollen thus produced is used for the production of our feminised seeds.


 


> Genetically, a cannabis plant is more or less predisposed to become male or female.  This is regulated by 2 chromosomes everyone knows as the X and Y chromosomes.  A plant with 2 XX chromosomes becomes female.  A plant with an X and Y turns into a male.  Plants have hormones that regulate it's functioning, of which gender is one of those functions.  The hormone balance is genetically determined, and partly influenced by environmental factors.  An example is when plant roots get damaged.  The roots will produce a substance that in turn slows down leaf growth.  The result is male flowers.  When discussing hormone balance you get FEMALE SEED: a female is a plant with XX or only female chromosomes.
> When you have a seed with just X chromosomes, you are certain this seed will grow into a plant that is genetically female.  To achieve the XX only plant: a female plant is forced by a hormone called Gibberellic Acid  to produce male flowers, the pollen created contains only X chromosomes, when you offer this pollen to another female plant you can be absolutely certain to get seeds which are 100% XX.  Once again this seed is called FEMALE SEED.  Gibberellic Acid can be found in online.  It takes years for an individual to achieve the proper plant hormone manipulation to get 100% female XX seed.  Supplies therefore fluctuate and there are many different strains available worldwide.


 
Some bits of info I picked up ... peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2007)

Thanks but I have a MALE hermie, not a female. So, I guess the male hermie would produce male seeds huh? Btw, i'm pretty sure i'm right about the feminised thing. We'll wait and see what someone else says.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2007)

I would have thought that it would produce both.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

HAHA!!! I now have some purple widow pollen! This breeding stuff is pretty cool!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah breedin is pretty cool i had a plant before it died that was mixed with Norther lights+Kush+NA=Mutt lol the N-A was some really good bud that my bro had and he gave me some seeds i wish i would have got to smoke some of that mutt plant bet it would have been great


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 29, 2007)

Bombbudpuffa   I figure u been a Old Pro at this LOL just the way u talk !!

Have A Green Bud day !


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 29, 2007)

If you got a male that turned hermie then just ditch it man. It will always produce hermie genetics. 

As far as this whole hooplah about making feminized seeds, the way it was explained to me is as follows.

A true female plant that has been either stressed to turn hermie naturally like Soma does his (rodelization), or they use a chemical to produce a few male bannannas on an otherwise totally female plant. 

After the banannas mature the pollen is collected and then transferred to another plant of the same genetics, but not the same plant or a cutting of the plant that is donating the pollen. This ensures no hermie plants from the resulting 99% female seeds.

However you will see online that some vendors sell their female seeds as (S1)'s this is a selfed generation of seeds from a clone only strain that they wanted to keep pure, like Bubba Kush or the likes.

What happens here is the plant is stressed, treated with chems or whatever to produce banannas. The resulting pollen is then transferred to the same plant and the resulting seeds will be feminized. However, with S1's there is always a possibility of now always getting hermie genetics due to inbreeding the plant to itself. 

Transferring that pollen to another plant with optimal qualitites rids your mind of the worries of hermies. Anyways I hope that made sense... that's how's it's explained by Mel Frank pretty much in the Deluxe Indoor Marijuana Grower's Guide(revised edition).

In my own words ..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 29, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Bombbudpuffa   I figure u been a Old Pro at this LOL just the way u talk !!
> 
> Have A Green Bud day !


LOL...i'm just getting to where I can keep my plants all alive. I think that title(Old Pro) would go to Stoney Bud...he knows his stuff. I just spend alot of time learning new stuff.


----------



## gangotri (May 29, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Feminised seeds come from forcing a female to hermie then sexing it with itself. The resulting seeds will be female.


 
Can you confirm that bombbudpuffa? It would be great for me right now if it happens to be like that!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

Read WakenBakes post. I think that may be more accurate.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 31, 2007)

are you saying that you only need a hermaphrodite to create feminised seed?
that don`t sound right to me....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> are you saying that you only need a hermaphrodite to create feminised seed?
> that don`t sound right to me....


From my understanding, yes. You'd need to stress a female, with gibberelic acid or light changes, and herm it and collect the pollen from the herm and sex another female. The science behind this is the seed only gets female dna. I've never tried it though so i'm not positive.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 31, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> From my understanding, yes. You'd need to stress a female, with gibberelic acid or light changes, and herm it and collect the pollen from the herm and sex another female. The science behind this is the seed only gets female dna. I've never tried it though so i'm not positive.


 


Sounds Like Experiment to me !!!


----------

